# dodge 5.9L turbo back exhaust



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

i have a new MBRP turbo back exhaust its part #S6126409 made of T409 stainless steel installs with basic hand tools asking $450 comes with a tip.

here's my # 801-888-2601
Doug


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

sold


----------

